# Famous Birthdays



## emtff376 (Jan 23, 2006)

Along the same lines as birth songs, here's a link where you can put your birthday in and find out who else has your birthday.

http://www.famousbirthdays.net

Here are some of mine:

Kid Rock 
Jim Carrey
Andy Kaufman
Muhammad Ali
Maury Povich
James Earl Jones
Jacque Plante
Vidal Sassoon
Al Capone
Benjamin Franklin
Betty White

Have fun y'all!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 23, 2006)

July 14, 1976

1966 Matthew Fox  
1952 Jerry Houser  
1941 Maulana Karenga (originated kwanzaa) 
1933 Del Reeves 
1932 Rosey Grier 
1930 Polly Bergen (Nellie Burgin)  
1928 Nancy Olson (actress) 
1927 John Chancellor  
1926 Harry Dean Stanton 
1923 Dale Robertson  
1918 Arthur Laurents  
1918 Ingmar Bergman  
1917 Douglas Edwards 
1913 Gerald R Ford (Leslie King, Jr) (38th US President)


----------



## Phridae (Jan 23, 2006)

January 14th

1969 Jason Bateman (actor) 
1968 LL Cool J (rapper, record producer) 
1944 Graham Marsh (golfer) 
1941 Faye Dunaway (actress) 
1938 Jack Jones (singer) 
1919 Andy Rooney (writer, journalist) 
1892 Hal Roach (producer, writer and director) 
1875 Albert Schweitzer (philosopher, musician, physician and humanitarian) 
1741 Benedict Arnold (American General in Revolutionary War) he later turned coat became a traitor


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 23, 2006)

I was born on Wed. June 1, 1977

1982 Danny Zavatsky (singer) 
1974 Alanis Morisette (singer/songwriter) 
1956 Lisa Hartman (actress) 
1941 Dean (Wilmer) Chance (baseball 
1940 Rene Auberjonois (actor) 
1937 Morgan Freeman (actor) 
1934 Pat (Charles Eugene) Boone (singer) 
1930 Edward Woodward (actor)
1926 Marilyn Monroe (Norma Jean Baker Mortenson) (actress) 
1926 Andy Griffith (actor) 
1922 Joan Caulfield (actress) 
1921 Nelson Riddle (orchestra leader) 
1890 Frank Morgan (actor) 
1889 Molly Picon (Pyekoon) (actress) 
1878 John Masefield (poet) 
1801 Brigham Young (Mormon church leader)


----------

